# South zone opener



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Hunted a pickaway county marsh saturday and sunday. Saturday we limited on mallards and got one black. While waiting for something other than a mallard we let 5 or 6 groups of mallards work into the dekes and land before finally a flock came in with a black in it. By then it was 11:30, so we packed it in. Saw several divers and a few pintails. Lot's of mallards flying until 11:00. Very few geese seen.
Sunday we got seven mallards, but it was pretty slow after 9:00. Saw no geese. So we packed up at 11:00, put on our orange and started pushing. My buddy got a and got an 11 point at 2:00. It was a fun day.


----------

